

Why 2012. in Tech Pranks Was Not Like 2004. in Tech Pranks :) - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/the-4-essential-april-fools-tech-pranks-of-2012-and-the-ultimate-prank-from-2004-4308

======
rajpaul
these 'pranks' are all marketing gimmicks.

